
Microsoft’s Secret Acquisition Spree - davewiner
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-microsofts-secret-acquisition-spree/
======
devmonk
Game Room ( [http://www.microsoft.com/games/en-
us/games/pages/gameroom.as...](http://www.microsoft.com/games/en-
us/games/pages/gameroom.aspx) ) could have easily been a prototype of
something they might be planning to do with a future gaming experience.

For example, when the console comes on, you could start off in a virtual world
where you could choose the game you want to play. By blurring the lines
between the games and the virtual world, the console could become a virtual
amusement park. Your avatar could have a house, etc. like 2nd Life and the
user could gain more experience, items, etc. like WoW.

